# working abroad



## kejop (Jan 18, 2013)

everyone who's ever lived and worked in egypt,

I'm looking into an internship in Cairo with Procter & Gamble, but one of the requirements is that I be eligible to work in Egypt. Now, I've lived in Egypt for a brief study abroad, but I don't know how I could check to see if I am eligible to work there. Is there any website or anything I could visit to find out?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

as a rule of thumb: if you cAn breAth, then you are elegible to work in Egypt


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

You need a work permit in Egypt, your employer has to arrange that.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol....and you mustn't have aids as only foreigners bring aids into Egypt....egyptians don't have it


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Seriously....the only criteria you need to have for working in Egypt is....

To have a pulse....
To be prepared to have an Aids test (And pass!)
To have an employer who is prepared to pay for a work permit every year... and they don't come cheap. If there's an Egyptian who can do the same job, they'll take the Egyptian.

At one time, any fool could work illegally on a tourist visa, but now there are huge problems for employers for this....it just won't happen!!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

mamasue said:


> Seriously....the only criteria you need to have for working in Egypt is....
> 
> To have a pulse....
> To be prepared to have an Aids test (And pass!)
> ...


Don't think any of this criteria will apply....employer is Proctor&Gamble so think they will have everything well in hand and all will be above board hopefully.


----------



## kejop (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome, thanks everyone! With my pulse beating I am ready to go, then!


----------

